# 45 Irag's burned alive.



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Watching FOX news and they are reporting 45 Irag's have just been burned alive in cages. Not really the news anyone wants to hear. Guess this will be the new normal everyday. Makes me sick. 

Of course if isis only had good jobs this wouldn't have happened. Can't wait to see how Onumbnuts down plays this one. Suppose we'll have to wait until Wed when the government opens after the 4" snow emergency.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Obama and family have left on their third vacation in three months.
True.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Yea, I heard that comment by someone in the state depr. Said that what is needed is to give These poor misunderstood children a better education and a summer job. I got job for them.......They can dig the whole we burry them in as far as I am concerned. I am inclined to think at this point that when, and if, this happens it will happen quick. Double check your preps.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I read this article this morning and had a hard time finding it again. says 4,000 from Colorado to Kuwait. I kind of want to say something about the third iraq war?
United States Sending Over 4,000 Ground Troops To Kuwait


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have not seen this yet. Thanks


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

No way more lies from Fox news our Muslim peace loving brothers would never do that


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Maybe this administration is trying to give them jobs and American past times, like barbeques. They had to substitute for pork.


----------



## NavySEAL (Oct 16, 2014)

Obama's approval rating is at 50%..........does that mean 50% of the American people approve of burning people alive?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

We spent billions on this foks, in Iraq only for the "trained" forces to ditch their uniforms and toss the American paid for arms and run! Sadam Hussien and Kadfi were the only ones that kept these sack jobs in line. Killing them will prove to have been a huge mistake.
Like ARVN, for those of you old enough to remember....


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

No it means 50% of those polled have their head too far up Barry's but to see any light.
56% disapprove of isis policy and 60% disapprove of cybersecurity policy. Combine the two for a 116% disapproval.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm one that disapproves of OBomba's handling of foreign policy.

He should have people in serious peace talks and should be in the process of cutting ties to the Zionist regime in Palestine.

The situation is rapidly deteriorating now.......which surprises nobody with even a slight knowledge of the Middle East.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

James m said:


> No it means 50% of those polled have their head too far up Barry's but to see any light.
> 56% disapprove of isis policy and 60% disapprove of cybersecurity policy. Combine the two for a 116% disapproval.


That's a hoot. Most stupid and ignorant losers in history to ever have a vote. Proof that color over rules with them too - just keep it sucker joke simple and you get ol







Every time.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Watching FOX news and they are reporting 45 Irag's have just been burned alive in cages. Not really the news anyone wants to hear. Guess this will be the new normal everyday. Makes me sick.
> 
> Of course if isis only had good jobs this wouldn't have happened. Can't wait to see how Onumbnuts down plays this one. Suppose we'll have to wait until Wed when the government opens after the 4" snow emergency.


I've never tried Iraqi barbecue. I wonder if they use hickory or apple wood. Do they use a dry rub or a is the meat saucy. I'm sure the whole thing will be on the Food Channel soon.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Frostbite said:


> I'm one that disapproves of OBomba's handling of foreign policy.
> 
> He should have people in serious peace talks and should be in the process of cutting ties to the Zionist regime in Palestine.
> 
> The situation is rapidly deteriorating now.......which surprises nobody with even a slight knowledge of the Middle East.


And how do you negotiate with some one who wants your entire race or religion dead? You can kill half of us? You can kill all of us half to death? Your solution is no solution at all. There has been and always will be conflict concerning Jerusalem. The Palestinians were offered 98% of what they wanted at one time not so long ago and said no.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I watched the news on ABC, CBS, and NBC tonight. No mention of this incident at all. NOTHING!!!!! What's up with that?


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> And how do you negotiate with some one who wants your entire race or religion dead? You can kill half of us? You can kill all of us half to death? Your solution is no solution at all. There has been and always will be conflict concerning Jerusalem. The Palestinians were offered 98% of what they wanted at one time not so long ago and said no.


Who told you they want a whole race or religion dead?

Who told you the Palestinians were offered 98% of what they wanted at one time not so long ago and said no?

Misinformation and outright lies are the bulk of the problem here.

Which is why we need REAL peace talks.

For information......the Palestinians want the Zionists out of Palestine.

They don't care if that's alive or dead.......just OUT.

They've not yet been offered 98% of that......they might take it if offered.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Genocide justifiable, necessary, warranted?


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

RNprepper said:


> I watched the news on ABC, CBS, and NBC tonight. No mention of this incident at all. NOTHING!!!!! What's up with that?


Probably because Fox News is doing their typical thing.

Lying or at least exaggerating.

I just Googled it and I can't find much except Fox and loony right wing blogs talking about it.

Al Jazeera says 30 burned bodies were found, but nothing about cages.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

James m said:


> I read this article this morning and had a hard time finding it again. says 4,000 from Colorado to Kuwait. I kind of want to say something about the third iraq war?
> United States Sending Over 4,000 Ground Troops To Kuwait


It is on military.com, and Stars And Stripes.
The 3rd Brigade, 4th Infantry Division, complete with M1A tanks and Bradley Fighting Vehicles.
According to military.com this Brigade has deployed to Iraq four times previously.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I think it's time to grease some American tank treads with ISIS blood.
I'm a peaceful man, and don't believe the US should be the worlds policeman, but the outrageous evil that is ISIS needs to be terminated with as much bloodletting as possible so the message will be crystal clear.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

If you like them so much go join them?

Al Arabia published a story about crucifixion of children.
http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...ying-burying-children-alive-in-Iraq-U-N-.html


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

It amazes me that nobody, especially us, has done anything substantial about these pricks. They are pure evil. Air strikes ain't gonna do it. Unless the ordinance is rated in megatons. We need to roll in there with the leash off and annihilate every last one of them.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

My, what a canny plan.

Kill them all. They are evil.

Sure......like that's gonna happen.

What we need is an actual adult strategy.

As horrible as that may sound to the legion of death.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

I've said it for many years now......kill 'em all and let Allah sort them out.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Frostbite said:


> My, what a canny plan.
> 
> Kill them all. They are evil.
> 
> ...


Exactly right. Isis is evil and they should all be killed.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> Exactly right. Isis is evil and they should all be killed.


Here we are.......many hours after the original post and still no reputable news source is backing Fox News up.

That's odd.

Here's what's going on.......the local sycophants in Al Baghdadi are desperate and concocting a false flag incident in an attempt to save their sorry asses.

I predict their demise.......the usual fate of sycophants.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Frostbite said:


> Here we are.......many hours after the original post and still no reputable news source is backing Fox News up.
> 
> That's odd.
> 
> ...


Take your pick. Took me 5 seconds.

https://www.google.com/search?ie=UT...erizon&source=android-browser&q=isis+burns+45


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Let's see........World News Daily or Conservative Tree House or Fox News......which is the most reliable?

:armata_PDT_12::armata_PDT_12::armata_PDT_12:


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

BBC and a few others are in there too. Not sure what your point is? 

Are you pro ISIS? Do you not consider all of their well documented atrocities evil?


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

The point is that so far only a bunch of kooks are reporting it.

BBC is controlled by the war profiteers in the Brit government but still said only..... 

"Exactly who these people were and why they were killed is not clear, but Col Qasim al-Obeidi said he believed some were members of the security forces."

So, thus far......we know nothing for sure.

(Except Fox News and the kook media and they know everything.)

Some unknown people got burned up.....that's it for now.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Obama is destroying America and the "progressives" don't even see it. 
View attachment 9927
View attachment 9928


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Frostbite said:


> Here we are.......many hours after the original post and still no reputable news source is backing Fox News up.
> 
> That's odd.
> 
> ...


Iraq Police Chief: Islamic State Has Burned Alive 45 Iraqis - Breitbart

BBC News - Islamic State militants 'burn to death 45 in Iraq'
ISIS Burns 45 People Alive In Western Iraq In Latest Barbaric Atrocity
Isis in Iraq: Militants 'burn 45 people to death' in Al-Baghdadi - Middle East - World - The Independent
Islamic State said to burn 45 people alive in Iraq | The Times of Israel
http://www.newsweek.com/report-isis-militants-burn-45-iraqis-death-307381
Islamic State militants burn 45 people to death in Iraq | i24news - See beyond

This one is bad, 15 kids in a cage.
Islamic State burns to death 45 people in Iraq town, says report
Islamic State militants burn to death 45 people alive in Iraq: Report | Zee News
http://www.newsmax.com/t/newsmax/article/625265
http://www.telesurtv.net/english/ne...-Burns-45-to-Death-in-Iraq-20150217-0013.html
ISIL Fighters Burn 45 People to Death in Iraq ? Police / Sputnik International
THE DAILY STAR | Bangladesh latest news, breaking news, World, Technology, Business, Sports
ISIS Continues Sick Fad by Burning 45 Iraqis - Middle East - News - Arutz Sheva
ISIS Burns '45 People' to Death in Iraqi City of al-Baghdadi, Say Reports
ISIS Militants Burn to Death 45 People in Iraq near air base staffed with US marines: Report


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

And which of those is a reliable news source?

They are all right wing rags.

Or worse.

Note again that the BBC said:

""Exactly who these people were and why they were killed is not clear, but Col Qasim al-Obeidi said he believed some were members of the security forces."


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

All of which means that so far.......all we know is some unidentified bodies were found burned and nobody knows who or why.

Typical right wing journalism.

I'll wait for facts, thanks.

Until then I'll suspect the local sycophants of trying to perpetrate a false flag to get sympathy.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

That is not the point. Even if it didn't happen, which I believe it did. The point is that isis is evil and should be stopped. Present a solution instead of sounding like a broken record. Are you an ISIS supporter?


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

I've already presented my solution many times.

Humbly ask for peace, begin the process of making amends for 75 years of Western oppression, murder and theft, end support for the Zionists occupying Palestine and above all, apologize.

That's not the easy thing to do.....just the right thing to do.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

You're not originally from America are you?


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Watching FOX news and they are reporting 45 Irag's have just been burned alive in cages. Not really the news anyone wants to hear. Guess this will be the new normal everyday. Makes me sick.
> 
> Of course if isis only had good jobs this wouldn't have happened. Can't wait to see how Onumbnuts down plays this one. Suppose we'll have to wait until Wed when the government opens after the 4" snow emergency.


Our prestigious government are on vacation the whole week...Presidents "Day" = Presidents Week for them.
They could take a lesson from the Egyptians about how to handle ISIS.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> You're not originally from America are you?


Yes, are you?


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

BagLady said:


> Our prestigious government are on vacation the whole week...Presidents "Day" =
> They could take a lesson from the Egyptians about how to handle ISIS.


Allow me to make a prediction about the Egyptians.

Their Fearless Leader (the latest American sycophant) said they'll have boots on the ground soon if ISIS keeps advancing.

I predict those Egyptian boots will be running like hell and dropping their rifles in their haste to get away from ISIS......just like the Iraqis and all our other paid sycophants.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote Originally Posted by Arklatex View Post
You're not originally from America are you?

Yes, are you?


Just not american...


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Frostbite said:


> Yes, are you?


Yes. I ask because not many Americans would take an anti zionist stance. Or state that we should make amends to the Arabs. You still haven't answered my question, do you support ISIS?


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> Yes. I ask because not many Americans would take an anti zionist stance. Or state that we should make amends to the Arabs. You still haven't answered my question, do you support ISIS?


Many Americans take an anti Zionist stance.

Most intelligent Americans have known for years that we've been harshly oppressing the people of the Middle East.

Almost none of them support ISIS nor do I.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Oh well. That is your opinion and you are entitled to it. I am pro Israel and believe that ISIS is evil and should be wiped out. Glad you don't support ISIS. Neither of our opinions are going to change. If the caliphate forces did indeed burn up those fellas from the Peshmerga we will find out for sure in a day or so.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

And here we are, many hours later and no major American news source is reporting the story.

The best I can find is from Al Jazeera America and they just say bodies were found.

Thirty Burned Bodies in Iraq's Anbar Province | Al Jazeera America



> *
> 
> The burnt bodies of 30 people have been found in a town in Iraq's western Anbar province, days after Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) fighters seized the area.
> 
> Sources told Al Jazeera on Tuesday that the charred remains of 30 people were found in the town of al-Baghdadi, just over 50 miles northwest of Ramadi. Other reports suggest as many as 45 bodies have been discovered in the area.*


Not exactly a lot to go on here.

Maybe tomorrow more facts will be available.

Looks like Fox NEWS is spraying their Kool-Aide wildly again.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Moving to Syria - expats living in Syria | Expat Arrivals


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I wouldn't fight under this muzzie loving, American Hating, Chicken in Chief, basturd.
America fights wars it never intends to win, since WWII.
The Israelis, however, fight ever war to survive/win. My next war, I want to be an IDF fighter, my last one, we were ass jammed in Vietnam...
"And that's all I'm gonna say about that."


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

And here we are......the day after.....

Still no verification of the Fox News story and only loony right wing news sources reporting the story.

What Fox has done is pretty poor journalism. Yesterday they started reporting on a report.....an unverified report.

Good journalists do not report on unverified REPORTS as if they were true.

Fox News is simply not professional.

So we're still waiting to see what really happened.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

On a related subject:
?ISIS might be harvesting organs, Iraqi diplomat says - CBS News


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

How about this one, Frosty?
ISIS Hurls Gay Men Off Buildings, Stones Them: Analysts - NBC News


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Rice Paddy Daddy......finding OTHER stories won't help.

We're still waiting for verification of the "45 Iraqis Burned ALIVE" story.......which is beginning to look like just another FOX NEWS myth that a lot of loony right wing and Zionist news sources picked up on and babbled profusely about.

:armata_PDT_12:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Clearly, this is all about the "Jeeeeews!" and is because of America oppressing the poor, poor Muslims in the Middle East:

https://kafircrusaders.wordpress.com/2015/02/17/video-muslim-gang-pack-attack-couple-england-2015/

Or, it is the way Muslims begin to behave when they feel their foothold in a non-Muslim nation is sufficient.

Oh, I believe someone said something about the latest Egyptian is a Washington sycophant, or something of that nature, when in fact, Obama's Muslim Brotherhood was ousted from power by the military. Egypt is turning back to Moscow, nowadays.
Cairo, Moscow in nuclear deal as Putin bids to boost ties - Vanguard News

https://www.stratfor.com/analysis/egypt-and-russia-strengthen-ties-raise-us-concerns


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I just googled 45 Iraqis burned alive and found multiple reports, all attributed to a local police chief, who was named.
But, unless it comes from the dailykos, or huffpost, or alternet, I guess Frosty will continue his ostrich games.
Oh, and speaking of which, I really don't care a whole lot what he believes or doesn't believe. Frosty is just not important in my sphere.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Denton said:


> Oh, I believe someone said something about the latest Egyptian is a Washington sycophant, or something of that nature, when in fact, Obama's Muslim Brotherhood was ousted from power by the military. Egypt is turning back to Moscow, nowadays.
> Cairo, Moscow in nuclear deal as Putin bids to boost ties - Vanguard News
> 
> https://www.stratfor.com/analysis/egypt-and-russia-strengthen-ties-raise-us-concerns


I'd love to see Russia take over and support the thugs that are now running Egypt!!

Good idea! 

You have Egyptian history a little bit wrong, though.

Mubarak was an American puppet sycophant.

The people threw him out with a peaceful demonstration.

The Muslim Brotherhood won a free election.

Israel had a hissy-fit and Mossad and our CIA set about destabilizing the elected government.

The Egyptian military (who are sycophants bought and paid for by the U.S. with billions of our tax dollars) initiated a coup and killed and imprisoned the legally elected Muslim Brotherhood leaders.

American government was embarrassed by the blatant nature of the coup and by the too-obvious murders of legally elected officials and tried to pretend they had nothing to do with it.

Egyptian military got panties in a wad and started trying to curry favor with old friend Russia.

Where are we now? That's another fascinating question.

Angry Egyptians, chafing under the military dictatorship, are ready to riot in the streets........and guess who's moving toward the border?

ISIS!

Guess what happens next.

Glad I could help you sort this all out.

:armata_PDT_12:


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I just googled 45 Iraqis burned alive and found multiple reports, all attributed to a local police chief, who was named.


But not a single verification from a major American news source.

Nothing.

Absolutely no verification of the Fox News story and only loony right wing news sources reporting the story.

There's a simple explanation.

Good journalists do not report on unverified REPORTS as if they were true.

So, we're still waiting to see if Fox News lied again.

:armata_PDT_12:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

No, you do not have it right, but I know what you are and why you are here. Please, don't think you are going to get me to waste a lot of time with you as you sew your seeds. Life is too short, I'm too tired and you are just too danged annoying.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks.

I realize that you are a busy man.

I don't expect you to refute my posts, you have other work to do. 

Besides, most of what I post is irrefutable fact, so it would be a grueling task that would end in abject failure.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

How do you know your leftist news sources are legitimate.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

James m said:


> How do you know your leftist news sources are legitimate.


Why, because they are NOT Fox News, of course.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

He won't answer. If he does it won't be a true legitimate answer.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

James m said:


> How do you know your leftist news sources are legitimate.


I don't have any leftist news sources, unless you consider Al Jazeera America leftist.

If you read them for a while you'll see they are quite reliable--if you have an example of them making any mistakes similar to the usual Fox News babble......I challenge you to post it.

I want to be fair and balanced and give you a chance to add to the discussion.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

You wont accept anything that doesn't back up what you already believe. Oh well. Moving to Qatar - expats living in Qatar | Expat Arrivals


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

James m said:


> You wont accept anything that doesn't back up what you already believe. Oh well. Moving to Qatar - expats living in Qatar | Expat Arrivals


Good example of useless angry post adding nothing to the discussion.

Do better.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Same to you.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah, the religion of peace and tolerance marches on...and they are racking up- quite a body count in the process. But just remember like the state department implied in their response to a couple dozen Egyptians being executed for being Christian...if we just give them jobs, they will start a business instead of picking up an AK-47. (Man I don't know what kind of drugs they are smoking but I want at least 20 bucks worth cause its some good stuff obviously to make you that delusional)


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

More from our peaceful bothers Right here at home. Not a Muslim get stabbed. So much for tolerance

Terror or hate? FBI probes Detroit-area stabbings where Muslim suspect reportedly asked victims' faith | Fox News


----------

